

Microsoft's security chief suggests 'Net tax to clean infected computers - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/software/98522/microsofts-charney-suggests-net-tax-clean-computers

======
noonespecial
As long as I get a tax credit for each OS X and Linux PC I use, great...

I kid, of course. It never ceases to amaze me how otherwise competent people
become so monumentally stupid when it comes to net issues.

How about a real solution: Your bill from your ISP is just more if you insist
on connecting a windows computer to their network. That covers the ISP's cost,
gives them what they need to fix problems, and provides huge incentive to
Microsoft to clean up their act. No laws, no taxes, just a little free market
action.

------
natch
Great, if they can figure out a way to make the tax apply only to Microsoft
and people who've made a killing there.

If it means that Windows prices have to go up, excellent. Microsoft has
skimped on stuff like getting security right, so we've all been subsidizing
their business model by incurring the cost of dealing with the problems their
infected machines cause.

